# ND Registration Question



## nearmagic (Oct 19, 2013)

Is it possible to do the NOA for ND in the ADGA? I know a few years ago it wasn't allowed but I can't find anything saying it isnt possible now?

If not, is it possible to register a kid when the buck was registered but the doe was not?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No... A Nigerian Dwarf is a purebred and can only be registered as such.
And again, no a kid can't be registered with any registry such as ADGA, AGS or NDGA unless both parents are registered.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No, they don't allow grade nigerians to be registered. Kids can only be registered if the sire and dam are ADGA or AGS.


----------

